# Fantasy Baseball 2011



## anonymid

I know it's kind of early, but I just wanted to get a sense of who (if anybody) might be interested in participating in a fantasy league for the upcoming MLB season. I think it would be great if we could get an all-SAS league together. I joined another SASer's league last year, but I think it ended up just being a couple of us from SAS and then a bunch of random strangers (some of whom abandoned their teams pretty early on--grrr!).

I'll bump this thread periodically before the season starts. Just leave a comment here if you think you might be interested in playing (and feel free to indicate any format preferences you may have). I know we have a number of baseball fans and fantasy sports enthusiasts on here, so hopefully we can make something work!


----------



## Easy Rider

I'm down


----------



## udontknowme

I would be interested in joining


----------



## notsukao

I just joined up here, but I follow baseball religiously ha, I'd love to play!


----------



## anonymid

Nice to see some interest already!


----------



## trevor35th

I'd be interested in joining too.


----------



## pjm1978

Hey whats up, that was my league last year you played in. The idea was to get a whole league of people from this site, but I posted it about a week before the draft. So its probably a good idea on your part to get it started much earlier. I would be interested in joining, last year we did a rotisserie format on espn. I'd like to keep it the same but lets see what everyone else thinks. Keep me posted.


----------



## anonymid

Hey guys, fantasy baseball registration is open on ESPN and CBS (Yahoo starts up in a few days, I think). I'm fine with doing a rotisserie league on ESPN, but if enough people have a strong preference for another site and/or another format, I can go along with that. Let me know what you think! I'll create a league once I get a sense of people's preferences.

Also, start thinking about what dates / times / days of the week you'd be available for the draft. I'll set a tentative date when I create the league, but that can be changed to fit what works best for everybody.


----------



## notsukao

I'm fine with standard 5x5 roto, but ill put in a vote for h2h, just cause i think it might be more exciting for us to play each other and what not, ha. early on weekends works best for me, but with notice i should be able to make it whenever, except early on weekdays because of work. also, i have work and then a big pay league draft march 26th, so i cant draft at all that date. 

ive never played baseball on espns site, but their football and basketball is light years ahead of yahoo, so i personally would like it on espn.


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, head-to-head could be fun. I prefer roto, but I'll probably be playing in a bunch of roto leagues anyway, so I'd have no problem doing head-to-head for SAS. My sense also (I could be wrong) is that casual players prefer head-to-head, so if that gets more people to play than would otherwise, that's fine by me.


----------



## jtb3485

I would also like to play.


----------



## Atticus

I'd be interested. I've done roto before, but how does head to head work?


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> I've done roto before, but how does head to head work?


It's like fantasy football, where you compile a W-L record by being matched up against a different team each week. Usually it's scored using a points system, though it can also be done roto-style, where the team that wins the most categories for the week wins the match.


----------



## Atticus

anonymid said:


> It's like fantasy football, where you compile a W-L record by being matched up against a different team each week. Usually it's scored using a points system, though it can also be done roto-style, where the team that wins the most categories for the week wins the match.


Thanks. Either sounds good to me.


----------



## anonymid

Bump.


----------



## anonymid

Ok everybody, I've created a league on ESPN. *To join, give me your email address (you can send it to me in a PM) so I can send you an invite.*

All settings/options (including the draft date/time) can be changed at any time, so we can work out the details as the season gets closer.


----------



## pjm1978

That makes 8 teams so far, we just need 2 more. Also i pm'd my email address.


----------



## anonymid

Hey everybody, I've tentatively set the draft for Monday, March 28 at 9:00 PM (Eastern). If enough people can't make it then, I can reschedule it, so let me know if you can't make it then and what days/times would be better for you instead. Hopefully we can get as many people drafting live as possible.


----------



## pjm1978

That time is good for me.


----------



## anonymid

Great to see so much interest already; the league is filling up nicely. I'm going to up the number of teams to 12 in case more people want to join.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

*Looks around at everyone*




...oh, don't mind me. I'm just trying to figure out who among you is going to finish 2nd.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> *Looks around at everyone*
> 
> ...oh, don't mind me. I'm just trying to figure out who among you is going to finish 2nd.


Haha, we shall see. :b

Oh, and everyone, feel free to make use of the message board on the league page. Great for questions, comments, "smack," etc.


----------



## anonymid

Bump.

Three weeks till draft night. Still room for a couple more teams if anyone wants to play!


----------



## anonymid

*bump*

Still room for more players if anyone's interested. The draft is two weeks from tonight. If you're interested in playing, send me a PM with your email address and I can send you an invite!


----------



## jtb3485

I just noticed the draft starts while I'm at work. Is there any way to get this pushed up a day to Sunday, March 27th instead or are there no spots?


----------



## anonymid

jtb3485 said:


> I just noticed the draft starts while I'm at work. Is there any way to get this pushed up a day to Sunday, March 27th instead or are there no spots?


Sure, that wouldn't be a problem. I just sent a league-wide email proposing the change, so we'll see what everyone thinks . . .


----------



## notsukao

sunday works much better for me, but either day is fine.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, I haven't heard any objections to moving the draft up a day, so I've gone ahead and done it. *The draft is now scheduled for Sunday, March 27 at 9:00 PM (Eastern)*--one week from tonight. If anyone can't make it then, please let me know!

Also, there are still a couple spots open if anyone else wants to play!


----------



## anonymid

Bump. Two spots still available. (And trevor35th, if you're reading this, you still need to accept your invite!)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

March 27 is good for me. I hope we can all manage to keep up. Fantasy baseball is much harder than Fantasy football, I think. It's an every day thing usually.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> March 27 is good for me. I hope we can all manage to keep up. Fantasy baseball is much harder than Fantasy football, I think. It's an every day thing usually.


Yeah, it's definitely higher-maintenance than fantasy football (though of course it can be played in formats that do more closely resemble FF: head-to-head, points instead of categories, weekly lineups, etc.--and incidentally, if anyone does want to do a more casual league like that on the side, in addition to our main league, I'd be up for that as well).

Anyway, I will try to be a vigilant commish. I'll check up on everyone's rosters periodically, and if it's clear that someone's forgotten about their team (e.g., if they've got injured players in the starting lineup for an extended period of time), I'll send them a friendly email to nudge them about it.


----------



## Atticus

So are we up to 10?


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> So are we up to 10?


Yeah, we have ten (though one person still needs to accept his invite; I sent him a PM yesterday reminding him). There are spots for twelve, but if those last two go unclaimed, I can just delete them before the draft.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Is there any room left?


----------



## StevenGlansberg

My fantasy baseball team in another league...Three Ramirezes and a Grady...










I have too much time on my hands. :blush


----------



## sully20

StevenGlansberg said:


> My fantasy baseball team in another league...Three Ramirezes and a Grady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much time on my hands. :blush


Lol omg. That is brilliant.


----------



## Purpley

^ hahaha

Yeah, is there any spots still open???


----------



## anonymid

Awesome, we've got 12 people already! Great to see that level interest. I've opened up a few more slots in case anyone else wants to join in the next few days. I've capped the league at 16 teams (so up to four more people are welcome), which is probably the max that we should have without having to make either the rosters too small or the draft too long.


----------



## anonymid

Bump.


----------



## anonymid

Bump! The draft is tomorrow night (9:00 Eastern time), and anyone who wants to join is still welcome to. Just send me a PM with your email address and I can send you an invite.


----------



## anonymid

Bump.


----------



## Godless1

I'm down like a clown if you still need more players.


----------



## anonymid

Two more spots still available. Join within the next six hours if you want to play--the draft is tonight at 9:00 Eastern (the league locks an hour before the draft). Send me a PM with your email address and I can send you an invite. First come, first serve!


----------



## anonymid

Ok, this will be the last bump. Two more hours to join if anyone still wants to play--two spots still available (I have to delete them at least an hour before the draft if they go unclaimed). Send me a PM with your email address to get an invite!


----------



## anonymid

Allrighty, looks like we're going to roll with 14. Thanks to everyone who signed up; I hope to see you all at the draft tonight. Looking forward to a fun season!


----------



## Atticus

The draft was fun. Good luck everybody.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Okay, team names everyone. If you haven't guessed, my team name is The Cheat. :b


----------



## anonymid

I'm the Scrabblers, if you hadn't already figured it out.

Good luck everyone . . . 'cause you're all gonna need it. :b


----------



## Godless1

the cheat said:


> Okay, team names everyone. If you haven't guessed, my team name is The Cheat. :b


Speaking of team names, there are some really funny team names at this site, http://fantasyteamnames.net/baseball

My favorites:

Sweet and Mauer Sauce
Zack and Miri make a Morneau
A Streetcar Named Cuddyer
Ethier Said than Dunn
Black Sabathia
Kinsler's List

Yeah, you get the idea.


----------



## F1X3R

My team's the Isotopes. I tried to put Fixer in the name but espn considers it a curse word, even with the leet.


----------



## jtb3485

I'm the Oceanside Stars. Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I'm the Gallifrey Doctors.


----------



## Atticus

wibbs wonders


----------



## Steeloscar

I was Team Schillero, because I couldn't come up with anything. But, today I changed it to_ The Dark Eternal Night_.

It's a song by my favorite band, but it's also kinda reflective of my favorite MLB team as well.


----------



## Atticus

Question. How do the "bench" players factor in? Are their stats always counted, or do we sub them in when needed, basically naming them starters for a time?

And none of my guys are producing yet. What's up with that? 

Oh, yeah, season hasn't started


----------



## trevor35th

I was Team Shields, but I just changed it to 35th and Shields.


----------



## Steeloscar

Atticus said:


> Question. How do the "bench" players factor in? Are their stats always counted, or do we sub them in when needed, basically naming them starters for a time?
> 
> And none of my guys are producing yet. What's up with that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, season hasn't started


Only the starters stats count. But we have a daily league, so if one of your starters has a day off, you can just plug in a guy from your bench (given that they fit the position) and his stats will count for that game.


----------



## Atticus

Steeloscar said:


> Only the starters stats count. But we have a daily league, so if one of your starters has a day off, you can just plug in a guy from your bench (given that they fit the position) and his stats will count for that game.


That sounds good. It will give me a chance to obsess, I mean get more involved day to day.


----------



## anonymid

Less than twelve hours till the season starts. GO SCRABBLERS! :yay


----------



## Atticus

Plat Ball !!!!!!

Ryan Braun hit a homer. I feel like a proud Pappa :yes


----------



## anonymid

Well shoot, Gallardo gets staked to a four-run lead but the Brewers' pen blows it and I don't get the W. :sigh (Guess I should be glad I'm not Axford's owner, though!)

Still, I got a save from Kimbrel and a great game from Votto (HR, 2 R, 2 RBI). So, a solid first day overall.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Whoever drafted Carlos Quentin is a genius.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I have Axford in my yahoo pool...

watched on mlb.com gameday. Was not impressed...


----------



## Atticus

^^Ryan Franklin had me a bit nauseous yesterday, too :|


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

how about them chisox... 15 runs, 18 hits! and I have Alex Rios.... 0 for with three strikeouts and 6 lob...


----------



## jtb3485

I've certainly started the season sluggishly. I did, however, get a grand slam from John Buck of all people today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm in 1st place! I almost wanna take a screen-shot and save it, cause I'm pretty sure I won't be staying there. :b


----------



## trevor35th

I'm hoping Dunn goes on a tear this year, especially in the cozy confines of the Cell. If Beckham, Dunn and Konerko put up big numbers this season, maybe I have a chance in not coming in last.


----------



## Godless1

Bill Buckner would blush if he saw how poorly my team performed today. 

3/31 0 Runs 0 RBI 0 HR 0 SB 0.97 AVG.

And Marmol, my only pitcher going today, blew his save opportunity. Wow, I don't know whether to be upset, or proud of my ability to single-handedly curse an entire team of professional athletes. Needless to say, I am now in last place. Yikes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Godless1 said:


> Bill Buckner would blush if he saw how poorly my team performed today.
> 
> 3/31 0 Runs 0 RBI 0 HR 0 SB 0.97 AVG.
> 
> And Marmol, my only pitcher going today, blew his save opportunity. Wow, I don't know whether to be upset, or proud of my ability to single-handedly curse an entire team of professional athletes. Needless to say, I am now in last place. Yikes.


Don't worry, it's very early in the season. Oh and don't hate on Billy Buck, the man had 2700+ career hits!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

We need a trade to get things going...I'm off to do what any good Fantasy baseball GM does at 8:45 on a Monday morning.


----------



## Steeloscar

I'm up for it. I have 2 pretty good second baseman and they are pissing me off. On Saturday, I had Walker at 2nd, Weeks at UTIL and Beltre on the bench. So of course Beltre hits a granny. Then on Sunday, I had Walker at 2nd, Beltre at UTIL and Weeks on the bench. So, guess who hit a two run homer.

Maybe, I should just sit Walker. But, he's the only Bucco that I have, I've got to have some pride in my team.


----------



## pjm1978

With the exeption of strikeouts, my team ( Jobu's Rumrunners ) is off to a terrible start.


----------



## anonymid

Still no wins from my pitching staff, despite four quality starts in five tries (Lester's three-homer, zero-strikeout game has been the only clunker). Even including Lester's game, my starters have a 3.15 ERA and a 1.11 WHIP--but no Ws to show for it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Still no wins from my pitching staff, despite four quality starts in five tries (Lester's three-homer, zero-strikeout game has been the only clunker). Even including Lester's game, my starters have a 3.15 ERA and a 1.11 WHIP--but no Ws to show for it.


I know, I don't think Lester will be any good this year. I'll do you a favour and trade you Dice-K for Lester, straight up. You're welcome...


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> I know, I don't think Lester will be any good this year. I'll do you a favour and trade you Dice-K for Lester, straight up. You're welcome...


How generous of you! :lol


----------



## Atticus

I'm happy overall, but I'm sitting on no saves ande no stealsw. I don't expect to win either category, but c'mon. Some body run a little and 
Texas needs to win some close games.


----------



## pjm1978

Figures Joe Mauer finally hits his first RBI against my favorite team ( yankees).


----------



## anonymid

Complete-game shutout by Gallardo for my first W! Thankfully Axford wasn't given a chance to blow this one. :lol

(4/29 day for my hitters, though. uke)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> (4/29 day for my hitters, though. uke)


Is this your fantasy team you're talking about, or the Red Sox?


----------



## Atticus

the cheat said:


> Is this your fantasy team you're talking about, or the Red Sox?


Nicely played.

I got a steal and two saves :boogie Not much else, but :boogie anyway


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^I had no idea they also went exactly 4 for 29, that's kind of funny actually.


----------



## anonymid

All right, that is just freaky. :eek


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Tim Lincecum is the man.


----------



## anonymid

That three-run homer by Asdrubal Cabrera was nice for my fantasy team, but it helped dropped the Red Sox to 0-5. :sigh

It just figures that everyone in my lineup _except_ my lone Sox player (Youk) has a productive day at the plate.


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> That three-run homer by Asdrubal Cabrera was nice for my fantasy team, but it helped dropped the Red Sox to 0-5. :sigh


Damn, Cabrera does it again, this time with the game's only RBI (on a squeeze play!) to beat the Sox 1-0. So in the last two days he's gotten my fantasy team five RBI that I'd rather not have had.

At least I got the great start from Lester (seven shutout innings, nine strikeouts, three walks, three hits). But no W to show for it, either for me or for the Sox.


----------



## jtb3485

Last place baby!  Man my pitching staff sucks and my hitting isn't much better.


----------



## anonymid

Ah well, so much for Manny. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Atticus

5 for 33 isn't quite what I had in mind, guys. Try taking a bat to the plate :yes


----------



## anonymid

It was reported last night that Brian Roberts was taken to the hospital and might not play today, so I picked up Danny Espinosa to fill in for him just in case. But Roberts turned out to be ok and was in the starting lineup, so I put him back in and promptly dropped Espinosa.

So, of course, Roberts goes 0-4, while Espinosa has just hit a three-run homer.

(The Orioles do play a double-header, so Roberts has a chance to make up for it tonight . . . though he just popped up in his first at-bat.)


----------



## Godless1

If anyone is interested in buying low on Casey Mcgehee, Vernon Wells, or any of my many other under-preforming players, I'll listen to offers.

BTW, I'm Team Spiezer if you didn't know.


----------



## anonymid

Not only does Roberts (see previous post) go 0-7 in the doubleheader, my lineup as a whole goes 3 for 34 on the day.

_3 for 34!_ :fall


----------



## anonymid

And goodness, that Jays-Angels game has gone so deep into extra innings that I'm getting a surprise relief appearance from Dan Haren! Could mean a bonus W for my staff!

EDIT: Yes, Angels win in the bottom of the 14th and Haren gets the W! A very pleasant surprise for my team at the end of a miserable day.


----------



## pjm1978

3- 34 yuck


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Was hoping Brenden Morrow would be back by now. :sigh


----------



## anonymid

Dan Haren has given me three wins in the span of a week. My offense really needs to pick it up, though. McCann finally homered yesterday, but Youk, Bruce, and Pedro Alvarez still haven't gone deep.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> Was hoping Brenden Morrow would be back by now. :sigh


Yeah, I've got him in a couple other leagues, and it's getting kind of frustrating. All those strikeouts should be worth the wait, though.


----------



## anonymid

Garrett Jones just made me feel like a genius! I've been seriously lacking in home runs, so I picked him up for tonight despite his bad numbers so far because I liked the matchup (vs. Arroyo in Cincy). Sure enough, he goes deep his first time up.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Berkman is going nuts. I picked him up early in the year. 6 homers in his last 5 games I think.


----------



## eyeguess

Man, I'm absolutley getting crushed in the standings by benching my pitchers. I have a few extra pitchers so whenever one has been struggling or earlier there was a big question mark in their ability AND they were going up against a good hitting team, I've been benching them so that I won't kill my ERA & WHIP. So far that strategy has not worked in my favor, I've benched three pitchers and they have ALL went on to have stellar games. The three games that I've missed out on combined:

24 IP, 24 K, 2 W, 0.375 ERA, 0.708 WHIP


----------



## foe

Matsuzaka finally pitched one of his best game since the 2008 ALCS. Possibly saving his job in the process too. 

Red Sox win 3 in a roll now. :clap


----------



## F1X3R

Eyeguess, what team are you? I am in need of a pitcher. Anyone who needs an OF, are any hitting, come to me.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> Eyeguess, what team are you? I am in need of a pitcher. Anyone who needs an OF, are any hitting, come to me.


Hey, what's your team neam? I might be willing to trade a SP for an OF . . .


----------



## F1X3R

I'm the Isotopes


----------



## Godless1

Yo Dikembe, I sent you a trade offer, peep it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I saved Daisuke's career by dropping him from my team...it makes sense that my late round reach would suck and then turn it around once I let him go.


----------



## Godless1

Don't feel bad, I dropped Chone Figgins and he went on a tear. So I picked him back up. He's 1 for his last 17. Fuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Really happy I remembered to start Ben Zobrist today...4 hits(2 doubles, 1 HR) and 8 RBI...in the first game of a double-header. Gotta love it.


----------



## Godless1

the cheat said:


> Really happy I remembered to start Ben Zobrist today...4 hits(2 doubles, 1 HR) and 8 RBI...in the first game of a double-header. Gotta love it.


3 for 4 with another homer and two more RBI in the nightcap.

Christ, 7 hits, 2 homers, 10 RBI, 5 runs, and a stolen base for good measure. That's a solid week, in one day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Yep.  Just noticed I'm leading in Home Run's....chicks dig the long ball!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

the cheat said:


> I saved Daisuke's career by dropping him from my team...it makes sense that my late round reach would suck and then turn it around once I let him go.


...soooo after I drop him he throws 2 amazing games, and I pick him back up...his first start after I did that, he's out with an injury, lasted 4 innings.
I'm so far behind in pitcher wins. Ah well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Yes, talking to myself. :yes


----------



## anonymid

If anyone wants to buy low on Yovani Gallardo, I'm willing to trade him for a sack of beans at this point. :bash

(Nah, I'm sticking with him, but seriously Yovani, c'mon! Get it together!)


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> If anyone wants to buy low on Yovani Gallardo, I'm willing to trade him for a sack of beans at this point. :bash
> 
> (Nah, I'm sticking with him, but seriously Yovani, c'mon! Get it together!)


So of course I have him on the bench when he throws eight scoreless (and nearly a no-hitter). :mum


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sooooo....Jose Bautista...whoever drafted him is a genius...:clap


----------



## anonymid

Bah, I hate how these rain delays and postponements screw with everything. I've got guys putting up useful numbers on my bench while players in rained-out games are stuck in my starting lineup. Nothing to be done about that, obviously, but it's frustrating.

Of course, I would've had Matt Joyce starting today if I'd gotten up in time to check his status before the game (he was listed as day-to-day). That's what I get for sleeping till 2 PM.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^I hear ya...I need help in the pitching stats department, and two of my projected 3 starters got rained out today. :sigh


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> ^I hear ya...I need help in the pitching stats department, and two of my projected 3 starters got rained out today. :sigh


In another league I'm in, Carlos Beltran's three-homer game went to waste on my bench. The start of the game was being delayed (and at risk of being rained out), so I took him out of the lineup and put someone else in his place. D'oh!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I think I draft bautista in the 10th round of my pool (only 4 teams). 
I watched the entire game on sunday and just had to laugh after all his homers. The man is tank. 

Finally, a real reason to be a jays fan.


----------



## Godless1

I'm looking to package a third baseman (Casey Mcgehee, or Chipper Jones) along with Vlad Guerrero. I'll take a pitcher or a hitter back, I'm not picky. I'm team Spiezer, hit me with an offer if you're interested.


----------



## anonymid

Grrr, I just missed out on two home runs by Jay Bruce. Had him on my bench because he was listed as day-to-day, and I didn't get a chance to check his status before today's game. I hate early start times!

If Rajai Davis has a monster day, I'll feel a little better about it.


----------



## Godless1

I couldn't have timed that De La Rosa trade any better if I were a psychic.:evil


----------



## anonymid

I played the daily Pick Six game at FanGraphs for the first time today--and holy crap, I finished first! :yay

http://ottoneu.fangraphs.com/picksix/viewDay?date=2011-05-27

:boogie


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I thought it would a good idea to sit Adam Lind because it was only his 2nd game in a month. Big freakin' mistake. 4-4 with 2 homers. Tulo has been such a stinker so far and the first day that I bench him, he gets 3 hits. 

ARGGGH


----------



## eyeguess

I've got Lind in the SAS league and also had him on the bench during his two homer game. Such a downer leaving big stats on the bench but the silver lining is that this guy is in for a MONSTER season, plus it's a nice bonus that he gets to bat after Bautista.

Now I'm just waiting for Ryan Zimmerman to come off the DL. I need both of these guys in my lineup.


----------



## Atticus

OMG Papi stole a base :clap:fall


----------



## anonymid

I don't have him in our SAS league, but I've got him in a couple others, and I just gotta say: oy, is Max Scherzer a headache to own. :bash

On the other hand: Cory Luebke! :yay


----------



## SPC

if i had know there was an sas league  i want in next year!!

anyhoo, i only pay attention to one team this year on yahoo becuase im deployed, usually id spazz out with all four. stuck in second place in a head to head league:

2. Afghanistan Fail 9-3-0.7500.51-0-0

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1/113297/7

can anyone recommend a good waiver pickup for catcher? i have napoli on the DL right now and jp arencibia as the stopgap but i was wondering if theres any up and coming catcher that projects to hit for avg.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm just throwing this offer out there:

Brendan Morrow and Jeff Francouer(.262/11/51, 13 SB)...for a top end starter with a low ERA.


----------



## F1X3R

Isotopes are making a charge, up 15 points in the last few weeks!


----------



## anonymid

I have 666 strikeouts! :evil


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

There are literally no decent free agents. :sigh


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> Isotopes are making a charge, up 15 points in the last few weeks!


Aramis has been going nuts for you.


----------



## Godless1

No one is catching the Scabblers.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> There are literally no decent free agents. :sigh


Trade deadline is July 29th . . .


----------



## Ironpain

I definitely have to remember to join next season, I remember somebody explaining to me how the fantasy league works but again I've never played before. I so hope Prince Fielder puts up solid numbers next season and get me a Dice K and hopefully Ichiro's struggles will stop not to mention I don't want any of my starters to be on the DL list. 

I don't know how it will work, you guys will probably get all the Youkilis, Uggla, Halladay caliber players (did I really just put Dan Uggla in the same sentence as Youkilis and Halladay lol? and I will get stuck with a Rookie third basemen with no potential at bat by the time the young pup turns his season around Derek Jeter will be growing Grey hair. 

I don't know anything about what fantasy league to pick only that I would be comfortable in the SASer's league, just let me know what website to go to to join the SAS league or will it be the same one as this year? Hopefully there are no changes so I can see where to join. So if I'm still around next year, things can change really fast so if I'm still lucky to be around I would like to ask if I could join the SAS league I see there are two ways to play well I would be good with Head to Head.


----------



## anonymid

^ Yup, we'll definitely be doing it again! Great to see that we've already got a couple new people showing interest for next year.

To get an idea of how it works, you can check out the rules here. We use rotisserie scoring with a live draft before the season.


----------



## anonymid

Just updated the league's front page with some mid-season reminders.


----------



## trevor35th

Why did I have to pick Adam Dunn? :no

Hopefully he'll start hitting in the 2nd half.. as a Sox fan, it's been frustrating to watch. I keep hearing he'll turn it around soon, but I don't see it happening. Same with Gordon Beckham. Anyway, I'm keeping Dunn on the bench, and I'm willing to trade GB..

Any advice for improving my team? I gotta do better in the 2nd half.


----------



## eyeguess

You know you've had a bad day when your bench outperforms your starters in _every _single category

Starters: 2/32, 0 R, 0 HR, 0 SB, 2 RBI

Bench: 3/8, 1 R, 1 HR, 1 SB, 4 RBI


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

So Glad I played Cruz and Young tonight!!!!


----------



## anonymid

^ The Rangers have one of those lineups that I'll just never start any pitcher of mine against, no matter who it is. I sat Dan Haren when he faced them the other night, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## F1X3R

the other night cruz gets me 8 rbi and tonight upton gets me 6!

Also if anyone needs a closer, I have an extra one.


----------



## anonymid

Just a reminder to everyone that the trade deadline is Friday (at noon, Eastern time) . . . time is running out to get those deals done!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

lol, I'm loving the rangers this week.

Kinsler, Cruz and Young 

11-17 8 RBI 6 Runs 2HRs in one game.


----------



## Atticus

I'm offering Ryan Howard for Saves in the SAS league.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

**** Brandon Morrow. Matter of fact, **** the entire Toronto Blue Jays organization...except Jose Bautista.


----------



## anonymid

Well, down goes McCann. Pray for a couple more injuries and maybe you guys will have a chance to catch up. Get out your Joey Votto voodoo dolls!


----------



## Atticus

anonymid said:


> Well, down goes McCann. Pray for a couple more injuries and maybe you guys will have a chance to catch up. Get out your Joey Votto voodoo dolls!


I've been poking my Votto doll in the eye for 2 months, and I pulled both arms off of my James Shields doll Monday, and still no results :yes


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> I've been poking my Votto doll in the eye for 2 months, and I pulled both arms off of my James Shields doll Monday, and still no results :yes


One of you guys must be furiously at work on Kevin Youkilis, because it seems like every night he's either getting hit by a pitch, fouling a pitch off his foot, coming up limp after sliding into a base . . . I'm shocked he hasn't ended up on the DL yet this year. It's probably only a matter of time.


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> I pulled both arms off of my James Shields doll Monday, and still no results :yes


Looks like it worked tonight. :b


----------



## F1X3R

Aw come on no deadline deals = no fun! It's a very active league FA wise but no wheeling or dealing. Only 1 trade all year, aside from the 4 that I made.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> Aw come on no deadline deals = no fun! It's a very active league FA wise but no wheeling or dealing. Only 1 trade all year, aside from the 4 that I made.


Well, for my own team at least, the reason is very simple: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Atticus

anonymid said:


> Well, for my own team at least, the reason is very simple: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


:kma


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Taking a huge risk. Added Brett Lawrie and dropped Adam Lind. 

It's probably a stupid move... but lind has been sucking


----------



## anonymid

Wow, my batting average has been plummeting lately. Can't remember the last time I had as few as five points in any category.


----------



## anonymid

Looks like the Wonders and the Isotopes are in a dead heat for second . . . And maybe I'm just being paranoid, but my lead is down to 8.5 points and I don't feel like I'm quite in the clear yet . . .


----------



## Atticus

I'm actually at a high point mark, but AI is on a scary run. I feel like I'm stuck with what I got, since there don't seem to be any FA's worth a ****. Gotta focus .


----------



## F1X3R

> Looks like the Wonders and the Isotopes are in a dead heat for second . . . And maybe I'm just being paranoid, but my lead is down to 8.5 points and I don't feel like I'm quite in the clear yet . . .


4.5 back. I'm like the rays to your red sox.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> 4.5 back. I'm like the rays to your red sox.


Yeah, that analogy has occurred to me too. :lol

3/27 today, 4/29 yesterday, 5/33 the day before that . . . . And Bruce's walk-off homer tonight went to waste on my bench because he wasn't listed in the starting lineup, so I subbed in Matt Joyce for him (who ends up going 0-5).

My team's batting average in September is .214. This is getting ridiculous . . . :sigh


----------



## Atticus

AI is 3.5 back, and I'm 5.5 as today's games start. Things haven't been this close since what, May?

I think we might have a race. I just hope I'm not merely watching it


----------



## trevor35th

Well, my first attempt at fantasy baseball.. and I'm dead last. How mortifying! :doh

I made 47 moves throughout the season, and I guess none of them played out to my advantage. LOL What did I do wrong (besides refusing to add any players on teams I actively root against)?? ops


----------



## anonymid

Got eliminated in the semifinals of both of my head-to-head leagues yesterday, despite winning the regular season in each. :cry


----------



## F1X3R

Dikembe Mutumbo quietly playing a crucial role in the final race. He's tied with me for avg. and whip (right down to the 3rd decimal) and he's still making roster moves.


----------



## anonymid

Off to a 1-12 start tonight. Great. :sigh

But at least I'm not likely to drop any lower in batting average than I already have, and I'm still in first place overall. By a thread.


----------



## anonymid

Great, now Lawrie's done for the season. This isn't getting any easier. :sigh


----------



## anonymid

Just five days left in the season, and F1X3R and I are tied for first, with Atticus still lurking four points back. Looks like we're set up for an exciting finish! :yes


----------



## Atticus

Felix, how could you? :b


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> Felix, how could you? :b


Sort of cancelled out the bad start I got from Lester, which otherwise probably would've dropped me back behind you in WHIP. Whew!


----------



## anonymid

Nooooooo, Damon just hit a three-run homer to put the Rays up by four--meaning no save opp for Farnsworth in the 9th. I reeeeeeeally needed that save. :mum


----------



## F1X3R

I would have never thought B.J. Upton would be carrying my team, he was even benched just a few weeks ago, but he has been Willie Mays for me down the stretch.


----------



## anonymid

Wow, that Joyce home run was huge for my fantasy team, but potentially devastating for the Red Sox. I've put myself in an awkward position by having so many Rays on my team. :|


----------



## F1X3R

It's the final showdown! Oh my! Wibbs with a final flurry of moves, I can't keep up!


----------



## anonymid

Votto and Bruce didn't come through for me this afternoon, but I'm still just a point down. I probably need at least a couple home runs and a good batting average tonight if I'm going to win this thing.

And if Jennings and Joyce prove to be my heroes tonight, they'd better do it in a losing cause. I'd rather not have a fantasy league championship come at the expense of the Red Sox getting eliminated . . .


----------



## Atticus

If I understood correctly, my moves were for tomorrow if we have play-in games. Extraordinary longshot but it was kinda fun. In my frenzy I cut M. Bourn. Oh well.


----------



## anonymid

Plus, two or three saves tonight could get me another point--but two of my closers are Farnsworth and Johnson. If they both get saves, that obviously means the Red Sox were eliminated . . . So, yeah, if I end up winning this title, it could be bittersweet.


----------



## F1X3R

B.J. Upton is your worst enemy tonight.


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> If I understood correctly, my moves were for tomorrow if we have play-in games. Extraordinary longshot but it was kinda fun. In my frenzy I cut M. Bourn. Oh well.


Yeah, that's what I figured you were doing. Hey, it's worth a shot. :yes

I've got a bunch of guys on the Rays, Braves, and Red Sox, so if the play-in games happen, there could be a lot at stake still . . .


----------



## F1X3R

Oh play in games. I didn't think of that. I'm not sure if those would count though.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> B.J. Upton is your worst enemy tonight.


Yeah, no kidding. The frustrating thing is that I've had the wrong Rays on my team during their surge this month: Jennings and Joyce have been slumping for the most part, and Farnsworth was out for a little while.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> Oh play in games. I didn't think of that. I'm not sure if those would count though.


They do:



> *GAME NOTICE:
> Please note that player stats resulting from any play-in games WILL count towards your league standings.*


Makes things interesting, doesn't it. :yes


----------



## F1X3R

One final curveball. I've got a tough lineup decision to make within the next few minutes too.


----------



## anonymid

I cut Asdrubal Cabrera on the assumption that he wasn't playing tonight--and there he is in the starting lineup. Boy, if he ends up having a big night (and Scutaro doesn't) I'm going to be kicking myself.

Really, this is so tight that however it plays out, someone's going to be doing a lot of second-guessing . . .


----------



## F1X3R

really rooting for philly because of ibanez, your closer, and the possibility of a one game playoff.


----------



## anonymid

I've got this so-close-yet-so-far feeling. 6-29 today . . . so typical of how this whole month has gone for my offense. It's unreal how far my batting average has tanked. :sigh


----------



## F1X3R

RAYS TIE! I don't even know what I want to happen. As a tiger fan, I'm not sure if I'd rather see the red sox or the rays in the playoffs, and now we might have two one game playoffs tomorrow!


----------



## anonymid

Rays come all the way back, but of course Jennings and Joyce don't have squat to do with it. Joyce was pulled long ago for a pinch hitter, and Jennings is now 0-5. Worst-case scenario for me. :sigh


----------



## Atticus

Braves are wrecking their bullpen, even if they win. Amazing comeback for Tampa


----------



## Atticus

seattle oakland just ended, so that's it folks. Congrats AI. Great surge at the end. 

I had fun:yes. Hope everyone else did.


----------



## anonymid

Yup, it's all over. Congrats to F1X3R! You were the Rays to my Red Sox.

:cry


----------



## anonymid

Atticus said:


> I had fun:yes. Hope everyone else did.


Absolutely! Obviously it wasn't very fun for me there at the end. Fortunately I won my other three roto leagues, so it makes this loss a little easier to bear. Can't win 'em all. :b

Anyway, thanks to everyone who participated; it really was a lot of fun. I hope you guys can do it again next year! Our league will actually be waiting there for us again next spring, so everyone who played this year will have their slot waiting for them if they want to participate again.


----------



## F1X3R

Thanks guys, I enjoyed this league as I really didn't have any others for this season. It was fun having it go down to the wire, just as it did for the real teams. I'll be back to defend my title!


----------



## trevor35th

Congrats F1X3R! I had a lot of fun too. I'll look forward to playing again next year.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, all trophies have finally been assigned (the first- through third-place trophies were supposed to be assigned automatically, but for whatever reason they hadn't been yet, so I just did it manually). If you finished in the top three overall or finished first in one or more stat categories, then you've got some hardware in your trophy case! Check it out:

http://games.espn.go.com/flb/trophycase?leagueId=81786&seasonId=2011


----------

